
Is that photo legit? Izitru offers an answer - tweakz
http://www.cnet.com/news/is-that-photo-legit-izitru-offers-an-answer/
======
extrapolate
Seems like a solution to a problem that doesn't exist. And I'm weary as to how
reliable their automated methods for tamper detection are (if someone really
cares they would want every image manually examined anyway).

It also seems like these two quotes are contradictory:

> It won't necessarily help you figure out if a photo shared on Facebook is
> too good to be true...

> ...Izitru also could help when people need to send photos to...others who
> would want to be sure a photo is legitimate

~~~
FatalLogic
>I'm weary

You mean 'wary', I think, unless thinking about it is exhausting you?

Their site probably uses the same processes as this app:
[http://www.fourandsix.com/fourmatch/](http://www.fourandsix.com/fourmatch/)

~~~
xerophtye
uhhh... isn't that their app? (the company is same)

~~~
FatalLogic
Sure it is. It was linked from an older article about the company. (I didn't
say it wasn't their app).

------
sebgeelen
On the website: "... Your image will be hosted on our site ..."

Is that even legal without opt-in or so?

